#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos Visa

## mackayae

Is it possible to get a one year visa to live in Laos? Presently, I live in Thailand with a yearly extension of stay based on retirement.

----------


## coonicker

With a job yes my friend has one

----------


## billy the kid

do believe there is a place in khon kaen to sort that.
but not 100% sure.

----------


## Simon43

I was in Laos last year for a few months, (not working), and I asked at immigration in Vientiane about this.  They quoted me 30,000 baht to get a 1 year visa, 1 year work permit ( with no job), and a Lao ID card (whatever that might be!).

Since this was direct from immigration, I assume it is kosher, (meaning that it is totally illegal, but the people making the rules deem it legal)

Seems much easier than Thailand  :Smile: 

Simon

----------


## jamescollister

> I was in Laos last year for a few months, (not working), and I asked at immigration in Vientiane about this.  They quoted me 30,000 baht to get a 1 year visa, 1 year work permit ( with no job), and a Lao ID card (whatever that might be!).
> 
> Since this was direct from immigration, I assume it is kosher, (meaning that it is totally illegal, but the people making the rules deem it legal)
> 
> Seems much easier than Thailand 
> 
> Simon


 Interesting what you say about a Lao ID card, was it like the Thai ID, you can get a passport, or a visitors ID. Where I live  the local Governor said one day do you want a Thai ID card. I said you can't give an ID to a farang. He said we give them to Lao people who have married in to Thai families and if they are not problem for 3 years and it's ok. Would love to give up all the visa crap if I could> Jim

----------


## jandajoy

> Interesting what you say about a Lao ID card, was it like the Thai ID, you can get a passport, or a visitors ID. Where I live the local Governor said one day do you want a Thai ID card. I said you can't give an ID to a farang. He said we give them to Lao people who have married in to Thai families and if they are not problem for 3 years and it's ok. Would love to give up all the visa crap if I could> Jim


Wouldn't that be great. Trouble is, if my local Gov. issued me an ID card I wonder where else in Thailand it would be accepted? I doubt it would be.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Interesting what you say about a Lao ID card, was it like the Thai ID, you can get a passport, or a visitors ID. Where I live the local Governor said one day do you want a Thai ID card. I said you can't give an ID to a farang. He said we give them to Lao people who have married in to Thai families and if they are not problem for 3 years and it's ok. Would love to give up all the visa crap if I could> Jim
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be great. Trouble is, if my local Gov. issued me an ID card I wonder where else in Thailand it would be accepted? I doubt it would be.


 IDs are national, on the computer system, just like passports. Don't think they will be giving out IDs to us in Lao either, but you can always hope. Maybe Burma in a few years. Jim

----------


## Vientianeboy

There is no such thing as a one year visa unless you have a business visa. It is technically possible to get a business visa without working. You need to get hold of a good fixer. It will cost you about $500usd

----------


## jamescollister

> There is no such thing as a one year visa unless you have a business visa. It is technically possible to get a business visa without working. You need to get hold of a good fixer. It will cost you about $500usd


 I will take it no ID card then. guess my dreams of giving up my 3 monthky trips to Chong Mek are gone. Jim

----------

